# Flat screen repair?



## NBryanBlack (May 2, 2010)

I bought a Sylvania 37" HDTV a little less than a year ago, and unfortunately, it was a refurbished unit with only a 90 day warranty instead of the usual year warranty. This was the display for my home theater. I'd like to see if I can fix it myself rather than just take it to a TV shop. I have gone online to try to find places to get advice, but what I have found so far requests payment for advice. The TV has died and pops fuses on the power supply board whether or not the rest of the TV is connected to the power supply. I am new to the forum and thought I'd see if anyone had advice as to where to look first, or, if this is NOT the forum for this, please direct me where it would be more appropriate. (Privately if needed to follow the rules of the forum.)

Thanks!

Bryan


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi Bryan,
Welcome to the Shack.
Try posting in our DIY Repair and Maintenance forum.
Or better yet, let me move this thread for you


----------



## kujomujo (Apr 24, 2010)

Try here and see if this helps with your quest...
fixya.com/support/sylvania/flat_panel_televisions

KM
www.myhometheatersecrets.com


----------

